# How lock orientation now?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The button on the side that used to lock one's iPad in portrait or landscape mode, now seems to mute sound. How do we lock in the orientation now?

Is there an online manual or something that highlights all the neat features, but more importantly, the How To's? I'm confused. If it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have know how to make a folder. I be lost!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tap the home button two times and a bar will pop up, swipe the bar to the right and there will be a lock button all the way to the right of the screen in the bar. You'll also find your music controls there and the brightness slider.

(that double tap on the home and the pop up bar is how you do your multitasking as well)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's an iPad User Guide in iBooks, but I don't know if it's been updated with all the new stuff.. Probably a look at the Apple website will help.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well how did you learn all this stuff Heather?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My iPhone 4... It works the same way.. i've had months and months to practice.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Also, while you're down there (in Home double-tap land), you can "close" all the apps that are running in the background. Just tap and hold on any icon until they all start to wiggle. Then hit the (-) to close them.

After a few days, you'll be really surprised how many apps are "open"! So if your iPad (or iPhone) seems slower than it used to be, just clear all those out. You won't lose anything from them, don't worry!

I wish they'd include a button or control to "close all open apps."


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The list of apps in the task switcher isn't necessarily open apps.  It's actually every single app that you've launched since turning the device on.  At any given time, most of them have actually been closed by the OS to recovery memory.  This is especially true on the iPad with its larger apps (due to display resolution) and meager 256MB of RAM (~120MB available for programs), where the OS has to be particularly aggressive about closing apps.  Unfortunately, the default setup for the task switcher makes it somewhat less than useful.

There are some JB packages that improve this behavior, notably "remove recents" and "switchermod", which force the task switcher to only display the icons of apps that are actually RUNNING, rather than simply showing every single app you've ever clicked on.  But sadly there's no way to do this with the stock OS, and the current jailbreak for 4.2.1 is tethered, meaning you need a computer every time you reboot your device.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow.  I knew about the double tap but I didn't know I could swipe to the right and find those controls.  Every time I discover some new thing like this I wonder what else there is that I have no idea about!!!

Heather is a genius!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My son called me late last night after work to tell me about the swipe right - I think one of his patients told him. I told him how to make folders though.


----------

